# Tom Daley in Gay Relationship



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

Can't say I'm that surprised - clearly looked too good in his Speedo 

Good on him :thup:


----------



## mikee247 (Dec 2, 2013)

Lets hope he didint dive right into the relationship!  :rofl:


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 2, 2013)

Really can't understand why someone's sexuality is worthy of a thread


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 2, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Really can't understand why someone's sexuality is worthy of a thread 

Click to expand...

I must admit, my immediate thought was "So what"


----------



## cleanstrike (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh god! The Plymouth Herald are really going to make a meal of this one. As if we don't get bombarded enough with what's happening in Tango man's life already. Think yourselves fortunate if you live in another part of the country; you don't get to hear about his life on an almost daily basis. It's all getting a bit too much for us down here.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

Why?  Maybe because it is a positive sign of the times and a maturing society that a very high profile young sportsman can come out without, it would seem, too much fear of any repercussions.  I think this is great for the guy - which I have little doubt will result in a massive surge in his popularity amongst the *female *half of the population.


----------



## Snelly (Dec 2, 2013)

hardly a surprise.  He was obviously on the other bus!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 2, 2013)

Snelly said:



			hardly a surprise.  He was obviously on the other bus!
		
Click to expand...

Dunno about that Snelly old chap, according to the quote he made sounds like he has a mulit-ride ticket... (Pardon the pun)


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 2, 2013)

He's plunging to new depths I'm afraid.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 2, 2013)

Well its good that he can go public with it at least ... good riddence (sp) to the days it had to be kept secret . keeping the secret ruined more lives than being gay ever could .. 

There was a hurler over here Donal Og Cusack played with cork,  wrote a book ,i think it was called "come what may" got rave reviews a few years back , he tells (seemingly , i havent read it) of telling his team mates & peples reactions  etc ..


----------



## CliveW (Dec 2, 2013)

When I saw the post, I thought you meant John Daly....     Now that would be a surprise!


----------



## Robobum (Dec 2, 2013)

In other breaking news......The Pope is Catholic and bears do indeed sh.........

Fair play to the lad


----------



## Colin L (Dec 2, 2013)

CliveW said:



			When I saw the post, I thought you meant John Daly....     Now that would be a surprise!     

Click to expand...

Why a surprise?  He must be to someone's taste.


----------



## Sharktooth (Dec 2, 2013)

CliveW said:



			When I saw the post, I thought you meant John Daly....     Now that would be a surprise!     

Click to expand...

I thought the same for minute and puked a wee bit in my mouth. Had to google Tom Daly...


----------



## Sharktooth (Dec 2, 2013)

Colin L said:



			Why a surprise?  He must be to someone's taste. 

Click to expand...

Dwayne Johnson has a thing for him allegedly...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Well its good that he can go public with it at least ... good riddence (sp) to the days it had to be kept secret . keeping the secret ruined more lives than being gay ever could .. 

T
		
Click to expand...

Exactly...:thup:

The reason I OP'd it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2013)

Not sure why he felt the need for the big public announcement. I always assumed he was gay tbh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2013)

Fair play to him - hope he is happy and glad he feels safe enough it be able to announce it so publicly. Good luck to him


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 2, 2013)

I long for the day when the relationship status of "celebrities" regardless of sexual orientation is not deemed newsworthy. I suppose it does help distract the masses from things they should actually be concerned about though.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 2, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not sure why he felt the need for the big public announcement. I always assumed he was gay tbh.
		
Click to expand...

He's a well known public figure and as he says in the video he wants to be completely honest about his private life without having his words twisted. And you can do that kind of thing nowadays very easily using social media. May be he wanted to remove as much as he can the stigma of being gay in modern sport as well, be an example for others who want to come out but are too scared.

I hope it wasn't the result of a newspaper threatening to write a story about it, but that would not surprise me.  Best of luck to him, he deserves to be happy after what he's been through.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			He's a well known public figure and as he says in the video he wants to be completely honest about his private life without having his words twisted. And you can do that kind of thing nowadays very easily using social media.  

I hope it wasn't the result of a newspaper threatening to write a story about it, but that would not surprise me.  Best of luck to him, he deserves to be happy after what he's been through.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah good point :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 2, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I long for the day when the relationship status of "celebrities" regardless of sexual orientation is not deemed newsworthy. I suppose it does help distract the masses from things they should actually be concerned about though.
		
Click to expand...

Good post, Don't see why its news to be honest.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good post, Don't see why its news to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

You could say that it *should* be news because it *is *news.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 2, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You could say that it *should* be news because it *is *news.
		
Click to expand...

They use to say "no news is good news" in the old days.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 2, 2013)

Why does he feel the need to 'Come Out' ?  If its acceptable to be homosexual in this enlightened age then there is no need to make a big splash about it (excuse the pun).    Should celebrities have a need to 'Come Out' and say they are 'Heterosexual' ?     Also, why do people have a need to congratulate him on his sexual preferences, it's not as if it's doing something special.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 2, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Why does he feel the need to 'Come Out' ?  If its acceptable to be homosexual in this enlightened age then there is no need to make a big splash about it (excuse the pun).    Should celebrities have a need to 'Come Out' and say they are 'Heterosexual' ?     Also, why do people have a need to congratulate him on his sexual preferences, it's not as if it's doing something special.
		
Click to expand...

Really don't see your problem. You'd prefer all gays to stay in the closet?


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 2, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Really don't see your problem. You'd prefer all gays to stay in the closet?
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a problem and I never said that.  My point was that if being Homosexual is accepted as normal then why make a song and dance about it. There should not be a closet for Gays any more than there is for Hetros.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 2, 2013)

People are congratulating him on being brave enough to reveal it to the public. Its hard enough to do if you are not in the public eye.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 2, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I don't have a problem and I never said that.  My point was that if being Homosexual is accepted as normal then why make a song and dance about it. There should not be a closet for Gays any more than there is for Hetros.
		
Click to expand...

There shouldn't be, but there is still an awful of a lot of prejudice about.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 2, 2013)

louise_a said:



			People are congratulating him on being brave enough to reveal it to the public. Its hard enough to do if you are not in the public eye.
		
Click to expand...

He is being brave by admitting what exactly?   That he is normal!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 2, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I don't have a problem and I never said that.  My point was that* if being Homosexual is accepted as normal* then why make a song and dance about it. There should not be a closet for Gays any more than there is for Hetros.
		
Click to expand...

It's not though, is it? Definitely improving but it's still a big step for someone, especially in the public eye to come out and be open about who they are. Especially for someone who has already suffered from high levels of homophobia prior to coming out....


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 2, 2013)

Good to see that no one has bothered to listen to what he had to say as he has said he is still attracted to women but is in a gay relationship at the moment. 
In other words he swings both ways and is having a bit of boy love. 
Fair play to the lad but my girls are gutted. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Fish (Dec 2, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You could say that it *should* be news because it *is *news.
		
Click to expand...

You really do have an excessive fetish of using the *bold* function, don't you


----------



## CMAC (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm coming out publicly to say I am highly attracted to slim women 18-45 with long legs and short skirts that like older men........
there, I've said it, I feel better now :smirk:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2013)

It's the 21st century and gay celebrities are not big news. Glad you got it off your chest Tom but go back to your man and live quietly now and don't ram your relationship down peoples throats.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 2, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			He is being brave by admitting what exactly?   That he is normal!
		
Click to expand...

It shouldn't be news but it is, I guess he chose to do it before he was outed by some of the press. This way he retains control.

If it's not such a big deal, why have no premier league footballers come out?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Good to see that no one has bothered to listen to what he had to say as he has said he is still attracted to women but is in a gay relationship at the moment. 
In other words he swings both ways and is having a bit of boy love.
		
Click to expand...

You will note that my OP title is worded in that it does not say that he is gay - as I *have *listened to what he has said.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 2, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's the 21st century and gay celebrities are not big news. Glad you got it off your chest Tom but go back to your man and live quietly now and don't ram your relationship down peoples throats.
		
Click to expand...

Explain 'ramming his relationship down your throat', homie


----------



## Fish (Dec 2, 2013)

therod said:



			Explain 'ramming his relationship down your throat', homie
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User20205 (Dec 2, 2013)

Fish said:



View attachment 8346

Click to expand...


Not really, it's just not the phrase I would have used. Not because of the 'carry on' connotation, not sure he would have used it for a heterosexual relationship.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 2, 2013)

therod said:




Not really, it's just not the phrase I would have used. Not because of the 'carry on' connotation, not sure he would have used it for a heterosexual relationship.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he shouldn't but I can understand his insecurities. Personally, I have no problem with straights but I really wish they wouldn't go around flaunting their heterosexuality everywhere.


----------



## hovis (Dec 2, 2013)

Colin L said:



			Why a surprise?  He must be to someone's taste. 

Click to expand...

I'd rattle his spine


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Really don't see your problem. You'd prefer all gays to stay in the closet?
		
Click to expand...

At what point did SocketRocket say they should stay in the closet??


----------



## User20205 (Dec 2, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			At what point did SocketRocket say they should stay in the closet??
		
Click to expand...

He didn't but the inference was clear.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 2, 2013)

therod said:



			He didn't but the inference was clear.
		
Click to expand...

Not to everyone, it would appear.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 2, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			At what point did SocketRocket say they should stay in the closet??
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			He didn't but the inference was clear.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly YOU misunderstood, SocketRockets point was that there SHOULDN'T BE a closet, so there should be no need to 'come out' so to speak.

If you need help with any other big words Nick just let me know 



Personally I couldn't care less who does what in the bedroom, or who they hold hands with whilst going about their lives - companionship is paramount. Can't stand minorities though who expect everyone else to think that the minority way should be accepted as 'normal' when clearly it isn't, *BUT* there should be nothing wrong with being part of a minority.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not to everyone, it would appear. 

Click to expand...

Or maybe some of us don't look for things that aren't there


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I don't have a problem and I never said that.  My point was that if being Homosexual is accepted as normal then why make a song and dance about it. There should not be a closet for Gays any more than there is for Hetros.
		
Click to expand...

Because it then saves the media and gossip columns time making up crap about him.

Instead of having to deal with rumours he has just come out and told it how it is.

It's still a hard thing to do when you are a sportsman and it certainly isn't fully accepted in all walks of life.

Instead of questioning why just congratulate the lad on being brave in going public and now he can lead his life as happy as he can after a very tough couple of years for him


----------



## User20205 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the lesson mate, I consider myself educated.

Here is the point, he's right to make a public statement on a number of levels; firstly he retains control and stops any whispering  campaign. Secondly, we do live in a modern, equitable society, however we're not there yet. 

Gay is still deemed an insult, coming out wouldn't be acceptable to some elements of society. 

Tom Daley  today may have chipped away at some of the prejudice that still exists, and paved the way for others in future, both  celebs and none celebs.

I don't think socket was malicious, far from it, but Tom is brave in doing what he did, and should be rightly praised.

Telling him to stay in the closet, or 'stop ramming his relationship down my throat' is doing him a massive disservice. IMO :thup:


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2013)

Tom Daley is gay?? Wow I'm about as shocked as when that Geordie lad Joe something or other from X Factor said the same ;-)

Frankly I'm totally disinterested in his sexual preferences and still not sure why it's news or he feels the need to tell us all about it.


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 2, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You will note that my OP title is worded in that it does not say that he is gay - as I *have *listened to what he has said.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly where did I direct that at you? 
Oh and you *do *have a fetish for the *bold *&#8203;function!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 2, 2013)

Probably announced it before someone else did. Like the bloke from Boyzone did.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's the 21st century and gay celebrities are not big news. Glad you got it off your chest Tom but go back to your man and live quietly now and don't ram your relationship down peoples throats.
		
Click to expand...


Wow what a post.

He is a sportsman and being gay is still not fully accepted 

He also hasn't "rammed abything down anyone throat in regards his relationship "

He has explained his relationship to save people gossiping


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wow what a post.

He is a sportsman and being gay is still not fully accepted 

He also hasn't "rammed abything down anyone throat in regards his relationship "

He has explained his relationship to save people gossiping
		
Click to expand...


Ive got a great reply for this post,but I think I will hold back:rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 2, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Ive got a great reply for this post,but I think I will hold back:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Me too .


----------



## Odvan (Dec 2, 2013)

Me and the missus have just had a chat about this (as you do).

Both our initial reactions were also 'so what'...live and let live should be all our motto's but I've heard today on various radio news pieces that "he still likes girls". Its just that he likes his bloke more. So, he's bi-sexual in that case. One thing I'm a firm believer of (without direct, first hand experience) is that if someone is gay/homosexual or whatever someone believes to be the PC way to say it is, then they are just that. Not bi and not hetro, simply homo'/gay/whatever. It's in the genes they say!

Opinion will always be divided by those who want to divide it but as I say, couldn't careless to anyone's sexual preferences...if they're a decent enough person, don't rape and pillage etc then just let people crack on with whatever floats their boat.

However and to finish with a conspiracy theory and in some minds ironic telltale sign, I did see the advert for his new series 'Splash - coming soon' advertised just the other day....


----------



## Odvan (Dec 2, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Ive got a great reply for this post,but I think I will push back:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't even begin to imagine....


----------



## User20205 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep, if you were being cynical you could make the link. 

I'd like to think its coincidence.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Me and the missus have just had a chat about this (as you do).

Both our initial reactions were also 'so what'...live and let live should be all our motto's but I've heard today on various radio news pieces that "he still likes girls". Its just that he likes his bloke more. So, he's bi-sexual in that case. One thing I'm a firm believer of (without direct, first hand experience) is that if someone is gay/homosexual or whatever someone believes to be the PC way to say it is, then they are just that. Not bi and not hetro, simply homo'/gay/whatever. It's in the genes they say!

Opinion will always be divided by those who want to divide it but as I say, couldn't careless to anyone's sexual preferences...if they're a decent enough person, don't rape and pillage etc then just let people crack on with whatever floats their boat.

However and to finish with a conspiracy theory and in some minds ironic telltale sign, I did see the advert for his new series 'Splash - coming soon' advertised just the other day....

Click to expand...


Quality


----------



## bozza (Dec 2, 2013)

I think he has done it this way to stop the rag top newspapers finally finding out and making a big song and dance about it, he's done it the way and at the time he wants.

At least he didn't got to a paper and do some world exclusive interview for a big lump of cash.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 2, 2013)

bozza said:



			I think he has done it this way to stop the rag top newspapers finally finding out and making a big song and dance about it, he's done it the way and at the time he wants.

At least he didn't got to a paper and do some world exclusive interview for a big lump of cash.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 2, 2013)

CMAC said:



			I'm coming out publicly to say I am highly attracted to slim women 18-45 with long legs and short skirts that like older men........
there, I've said it, I feel better now :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I can be anything you want me to be


----------



## JCW (Dec 2, 2013)

He came out before it came out , at least this way he said what he wanted and how he wanted it ,  each to his own I say , as long as its not with underage kids he can do what he wants ...........................EYG


----------



## User20205 (Dec 2, 2013)

JCW said:



			as long as its not with underage kids he can do what he wants ...........................EYG
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JCW (Dec 2, 2013)

He can do what he wants with other consenting adults I should have said .....................EYG


----------



## User20205 (Dec 2, 2013)

JCW said:



			He can do what he wants with other consenting adults I should have said .....................EYG
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

It's a proper minefield


----------



## cleanstrike (Dec 3, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not sure why he felt the need for the big public announcement. I always assumed he was gay tbh.
		
Click to expand...

It's because he's an attention seeking self-publicist who's main aim in life is to get his name and mugshot into the papers at every available opportunity.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2013)

cleanstrike said:



			It's because he's an attention seeking self-publicist who's main aim in life is to get his name and mugshot into the papers at every available opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

Not a fan then ?

Must admit I haven't heard from him since the Olympics - so he is a bit crap at bring attention seeking


----------



## JCW (Dec 3, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not a fan then ?

Must admit I haven't heard from him since the Olympics - so he is a bit crap at bring attention seeking
		
Click to expand...

He be in the crap soon enough don't you worry , now the press know they be hiding everywhere for some saucy photos , he wish he never came out , TBH who cares these days what gender anybody  is  into ..............................EYG


----------



## cleanstrike (Dec 3, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not a fan then ?

Must admit I haven't heard from him since the Olympics - so he is a bit crap at bring attention seeking
		
Click to expand...

As I said in post#5 of this thread ... Think yourselves fortunate if you live in another part of the country;  you don't get to hear about his life on an almost daily basis. It's all  getting a bit too much for us down here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2013)

cleanstrike said:



			As I said in post#5 of this thread ... Think yourselves fortunate if you live in another part of the country;  you don't get to hear about his life on an almost daily basis. It's all  getting a bit too much for us down here.
		
Click to expand...


Is that his doing or the press ? There is a difference


----------



## cleanstrike (Dec 3, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that his doing or the press ? There is a difference
		
Click to expand...

Oh! Our local paper thinks he's wonderful. They get his beaming mug into the paper whenever they can but someone must tip them off about his movements; usually either him, his mum, or his 'people'.

Back in 2009, he switched schools on account of alleged bullying. My friend's son went to the same school and told his dad that it started because Daley couldn't keep his mouth shut about being the big 'I am' and insisted on letting the other kids know that he was better than them. They didn't like that too much.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2013)

cleanstrike said:



			Oh! Our local paper thinks he's wonderful. They get his beaming mug into the paper whenever they can but someone must tip them off about his movements; usually either him, his mum, or his 'people'.

Back in 2009, he switched schools on account of alleged bullying. My friend's son went to the same school and told his dad that it started because Daley couldn't keep his mouth shut about being the big 'I am' and insisted on letting the other kids know that he was better than them. They didn't like that too much.
		
Click to expand...

So you can't really blame him for being in a local paper in Plymouth ( there isn't much else news down there ) but that's not his fault that's the press. 

My cousin's daughter went to school with and is his friend - says he was the quietest person around and got a lot of abuse because he was doing well. Received a lot of abuse when his father died also. 

At times he has acted like a stropy teenager - but guess what - that's part of growing up.


----------



## cleanstrike (Dec 3, 2013)

I take it your cousin's family live in Plymouth then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2013)

cleanstrike said:



			I take it your cousin's family live in Plymouth then.
		
Click to expand...

The whole of my dad's side are from Plymouth - they live in Wembruy , Elburton and Near Mannamead I think


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 3, 2013)

cleanstrike said:



			As I said in post#5 of this thread ... Think yourselves fortunate if you live in another part of the country;  you don't get to hear about his life on an almost daily basis. It's all  getting a bit too much for us down here.
		
Click to expand...

I am very sorry to hear of your plight and suffering.  If there is anything we can do then please let us know. I know there are massive regional disparities in income, employment opportunities and living standards, but you have really put that into perspective with your harrowing tales of having your local paper report on a local lad that has done good.  

I too have heard through my cousins aunties sisters gardeners dog who goes to the same school, that he made all the bullying stories up. And at his new school he demands that no one looks him directly in the eye and they have to refer to him as Sir Splashalot.  Even the teachers.  So stay strong, we are all thinking of you....


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Dec 3, 2013)

Following Tom Daley admitting he likes men, rumours are rife that his boyfriend is a fellow Olympian...........................................................













My money`s on it being Fatima Whitbread


----------



## cleanstrike (Dec 3, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I am very sorry to hear of your plight and suffering.  If there is anything we can do then please let us know. I know there are massive regional disparities in income, employment opportunities and living standards, but you have really put that into perspective with your harrowing tales of having your local paper report on a local lad that has done good.  

I too have heard through my cousins aunties sisters gardeners dog who goes to the same school, that he made all the bullying stories up. And at his new school he demands that no one looks him directly in the eye and they have to refer to him as Sir Splashalot.  Even the teachers.  So stay strong, we are all thinking of you....
		
Click to expand...

I felt I had to reply to you, Hacker Khan. This is undoubtedly subtle sarcasm at its very best. You are a master, sir, and  I take my hat off to you.:ears:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 3, 2013)

When will this madness ever end??  I picked up my copy of the Times today to see a big picture of Tom Daley on the front page, brazen as anything with his smouldering good looks, piercing brown eyes and perfect cheekbones.  And there's another on the front of the T2 supplement, this time looking like a perfect specimen in his budgie smugglers.

And then they have not one but 3 articles in the paper!! One praising him for challenging the last bastion of homophobia, one saying the act took guts and even saying the video may save lives (written by a gay journalist no less! who knew gays could write?) and the other saying he could inspire the end of footballs last taboo. I mean what is this, Gay Times???  Is the paper edited by Julian Clarey? I don't need to read this over my cornflakes. I've already had to hide the paper in case my daughter catches gay from it as I feel it's just not news.  Yes you're gay Tom, and cut like a freaking steak, and have taken what must have been a very difficult and brave stand, but we don't want to read about it when there are literally 5 million immigrants from Romania about to rape and pillage there way across Britain.  Now that's proper news.

And of course they have to print plenty of pictures of him with his 6 pack, beautifully toned body and in his perfectly fitting tight trunks, standing there cocky as anything, challenging my sexuality.   I'm about to fire a letter off to Rupert Murdoch as we speak. Once I've got back from the toilet with my copy of the paper....


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 3, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			When will this madness ever end??  I picked up my copy of the Times today to see a big picture of Tom Daley on the front page, brazen as anything with his smouldering good looks, piercing brown eyes and perfect cheekbones.  And there's another on the front of the T2 supplement, this time looking like a perfect specimen in his budgie smugglers.

And then they have not one but 3 articles in the paper!! One praising him for challenging the last bastion of homophobia, one saying the act took guts and even saying the video may save lives (written by a gay journalist no less! who knew gays could write?) and the other saying he could inspire the end of footballs last taboo. I mean what is this, Gay Times???  Is the paper edited by Julian Clarey? I don't need to read this over my cornflakes. I've already had to hide the paper in case my daughter catches gay from it as I feel it's just not news.  Yes you're gay Tom, and cut like a freaking steak, and have taken what must have been a very difficult and brave stand, but we don't want to read about it when there are literally 5 million immigrants from Romania about to rape and pillage there way across Britain.  Now that's proper news.

And of course they have to print plenty of pictures of him with his 6 pack, beautifully toned body and in his perfectly fitting tight trunks, standing there cocky as anything, challenging my sexuality.   I'm about to fire a letter off to Rupert Murdoch as we speak. Once I've got back from the toilet with my copy of the paper....
		
Click to expand...

YIKES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snelly (Dec 3, 2013)

From Twitter.....

Well... Opened the 2nd door of my advent calendar this morning - wasn't expecting Tom Daley to come out!!


----------



## cleanstrike (Dec 3, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			When will this madness ever end??  I picked up my copy of the Times today to see a big picture of Tom Daley on the front page, brazen as anything with his smouldering good looks, piercing brown eyes and perfect cheekbones.  And there's another on the front of the T2 supplement, this time looking like a perfect specimen in his budgie smugglers.

And then they have not one but 3 articles in the paper!! One praising him for challenging the last bastion of homophobia, one saying the act took guts and even saying the video may save lives (written by a gay journalist no less! who knew gays could write?) and the other saying he could inspire the end of footballs last taboo. I mean what is this, Gay Times???  Is the paper edited by Julian Clarey? I don't need to read this over my cornflakes. I've already had to hide the paper in case my daughter catches gay from it as I feel it's just not news.  Yes you're gay Tom, and cut like a freaking steak, and have taken what must have been a very difficult and brave stand, but we don't want to read about it when there are literally 5 million immigrants from Romania about to rape and pillage there way across Britain.  Now that's proper news.

And of course they have to print plenty of pictures of him with his 6 pack, beautifully toned body and in his perfectly fitting tight trunks, standing there cocky as anything, challenging my sexuality.   I'm about to fire a letter off to Rupert Murdoch as we speak. Once I've got back from the toilet with my copy of the paper....
		
Click to expand...

You never know. His latest self-publicising revelation may have some adverse effect on the markets; could even cause a run on the pound.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 3, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			When will this madness ever end??  I picked up my copy of the Times today to see a big picture of Tom Daley on the front page, brazen as anything with his smouldering good looks, piercing brown eyes and perfect cheekbones.  And there's another on the front of the T2 supplement, this time looking like a perfect specimen in his budgie smugglers.

And then they have not one but 3 articles in the paper!! One praising him for challenging the last bastion of homophobia, one saying the act took guts and even saying the video may save lives (written by a gay journalist no less! who knew gays could write?) and the other saying he could inspire the end of footballs last taboo. I mean what is this, Gay Times???  Is the paper edited by Julian Clarey? I don't need to read this over my cornflakes. I've already had to hide the paper in case my daughter catches gay from it as I feel it's just not news.  Yes you're gay Tom, and cut like a freaking steak, and have taken what must have been a very difficult and brave stand, but we don't want to read about it when there are literally 5 million immigrants from Romania about to rape and pillage there way across Britain.  Now that's proper news.

And of course they have to print plenty of pictures of him with his 6 pack, beautifully toned body and in his perfectly fitting tight trunks, standing there cocky as anything, challenging my sexuality.   I'm about to fire a letter off to Rupert Murdoch as we speak. Once I've got back from the toilet with my copy of the paper....
		
Click to expand...

As if it's not bad enough I heard Tom is fully supportive of keeping dress codes at golf clubs!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 3, 2013)

cookelad said:



			As if it's not bad enough I heard Tom is fully supportive of keeping dress codes at golf clubs!
		
Click to expand...

That's because he's one of the few males who can wear lime green golfing trousers and look dam good in them.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 3, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			That's because he's one of the few males who can wear lime green golfing trousers and look dam good in them.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm!  So you have been looking then Hacker? :smirk:


----------



## Gazp (Dec 8, 2013)

When I saw the headline UK's No.1 diver is gay, I thought it was about Ashley Young !


----------



## JCW (Dec 8, 2013)

I just move on to the next page , another gay coming out , so what , I don't even bother to even read it , now a gay guy turning straight , that's news and I still would not read it ............as for the millions of Europeans coming here , we don't know that but there is need to sort out the benefits systems for everyone as there is just too much being paid to those that should not get it , ...............EYG


----------



## JCW (Dec 8, 2013)

Gazp said:



			When I saw the headline UK's No.1 diver is gay, I thought it was about Ashley Young !
		
Click to expand...


LOL , Like that .


----------



## beggsy (Dec 8, 2013)

Big deal he's a gay more importantly I didn't play golf this weekend and did I mention it's getting windy


----------

